# R.I.P Walter Branche



## ratrodz (Jun 2, 2022)

Just got news that Walter passed away. Rip @bikebozo


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 2, 2022)

Truly, sad news!


----------



## buickmike (Jun 2, 2022)

.


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2022)

Very Sad News.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 2, 2022)

☹️


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2022)

What!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2022)

Noooo.. so sad...☹️


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 2, 2022)

I'll repeat. What !.. condolences to his family.... wow .


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2022)

He was an original for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Probably riding an Ordinary through the pearly gates! R.I.P. Walter


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 2, 2022)

NOOOOOOOOO! Walter was one of a kind. RIP.


----------



## slick (Jun 2, 2022)

Very sad news. He and I talked quite a bit on Facebook. What a great guy and an enormous loss to cycling. Loved seeing his old photos of the hobby back before the digital era. R.I.P. Mr. Branche. You will be missed.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

My Condolences to his Family and Friends who knew him well 

 RIP 🇺🇸


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 2, 2022)

True bicycle legend. RIP Walter.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 2, 2022)

Dang! A bike nerd from before it became popular.  I always enjoyed his posts and knowledge.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 2, 2022)

Damn😔.  My condolences to his family.  Bike fam is bike fam.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m sorry for his family’s loss and for the cycling community’s loss.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 2, 2022)

The world is a far less interesting place today. Safe travels Walter.


----------



## sworley (Jun 2, 2022)

So sad. RIP, friend.


----------



## oldspoke (Jun 2, 2022)

Ride In Peace Walter ! You were (are) a legend. Planet Earth won't be the same without W.P.B.
You will missed man !


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

No way!
Are you sure?
He was just on here the other day.
Does anybody know what happened?




Walter Branche was a treasure for sure.
Barnacles and all.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2022)

Im in Shock! The world has lost a true legend in the cycling community and antique bicycle world..RIde in peace Walter.


----------



## Gully (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to get to know him.  Sounds like he was a great man.  My condolences.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m still thinking that the reports of Walter’s death, are greatly exaggerated.
He was just on here last weekend, trading bikes for sunken treasure off the coast of Florida.
Classic Walter Branche.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 2, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I’m still thinking that the reports of Walter’s death, are greatly exaggerated.
> He was just on here last weekend, trading bikes for sunken treasure off the coast of Florida.
> Classic Walter Branche.



Yeah that part shocked me as well....his sunken treasure post came to mind immediately.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 2, 2022)

Sad to hear, God bless him and his family.


----------



## oskisan (Jun 2, 2022)

RIP Walter... You'll be greatly missed.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 2, 2022)

Damn RIP!  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## pelletman (Jun 3, 2022)

Sad to hear, Walter was a classic.  RIP


----------



## Princeton (Jun 3, 2022)

I miss him already…His love & knowledge of , as he put it ,  “Hippy $hit “….Rest in Paradise ,my friend…


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2022)

If anyone has the pic of Walter laying down while riding his high wheeler please post it, definitely an iconic photo!! @catfish @Freqman1


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 3, 2022)

_



_


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2022)

Having just started riding one of these… I can’t even imagine attempting that!


----------



## pkleppert (Jun 3, 2022)

Ann Arbor 2018.  Walter, Paul Grimshaw and Sam Fitzsimmons. 

Best Friends having dinner


----------



## Nashman (Jun 3, 2022)

RIP Walter. Never knew him, but heard of his passion and contributions thru stories and pics. Thanks for the mention to the group.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 3, 2022)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rip.209489/#post-1435836
		

Perhaps the mods can integrate the 2 threads.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 3, 2022)

Have fun in heaven glad I got to meet you even if it was only once loved your stories extremely grateful for the deal you gave me if your family needs any help with your collection I would be glad to help I live on the west coast of Florida if I can be of any help let me know rip


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 3, 2022)

😥


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2022)

This seems appropriate...


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 3, 2022)

I never knew him but after reading this thread, i wish i did..  RIP Walter!


----------



## kingfish254 (Jun 3, 2022)

VERY SAD NEWS!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2022)

Classic bicycle collector.
Buying, Selling and Trading, right up to the end.
I wouldn’t be surprised to hear, that he had a bike part in his hand when he keeled over.



Tanks, for the memories, Walter!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Any word on what took him out? Seemed pretty sudden. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 3, 2022)

So sad, he will be missed. Godspeed, R.I.P. Walter...


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2022)

Very sad


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Any word on what took him out? Seemed pretty sudden. V/r Shawn



Yep, he seemed so excited about his trade for an old coin, from a 1700’s shipwreck just last Saturday.
So far, no word on cause of death?
Does anybody know what happened?


----------



## La_Kid_gone_East (Jun 3, 2022)

R.I.P. Walt Thanks for all the great stories and your wealth of information in the bicycle world. I'm going to miss the many conversations we had about your love of the Victor high wheel. See you on the other side my friend


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> I have lost money , made money , made life long friends ,and life long people who do not like me ,



Classic WPB


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2022)

Post from Walters Mom.

It is with great sadness that I share with you of the passing of my dear son, Walter Patrick Branche.  Walter crossed over while working on a bicycle wheel.  He was at peace and happily occupied in his favorite pasttime, bicycles.  A Celebration of his life will be held at Unity Orlando, 4801 Clarcona Ocoee Road, Orlando, Fl 32810 on Wednesday June15th at 3 pm.  Please bring your memories and stories to share.  Love to you all, Jean Grafton


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2022)

Well, Marty was right…


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2022)

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 1638621



That’s it Terry, thanks!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2022)

Spoke wrench in hand.
The Divine Wheelsmith.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2022)

Vaya Con Dios, Walter!


----------



## mike cates (Jun 3, 2022)

I just got this news from Marty Colver out here in California (Thanks for contacting me Marty).
I became acquainted with Walter through The Wheelmen years ago and have known him for almost 50 years.
He was a wealth of knowledge about bicycles.
He is sadly missed.
Peaceful travels to you my longtime friend.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## happyclark (Jun 4, 2022)

So so sad to hear about this Always enjoyed Walter he will be greatly missed


----------



## barracuda (Jun 4, 2022)

Rest in peace, brother of the wheel.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 4, 2022)

A true legend in the hobby! Ride on, WPB!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2022)

RIP Mr. Branche  

I didn't know Walter, but over the years I've enjoyed reading his posts along with his "debates" with a few other members. Very interesting person to say the least and he will definitely be missed by many.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 4, 2022)

Got to know WPB thru The Cabe and chatted a few times, H e was one of the first people to give me a lead on a Topolino in Fla. years ago . A very  knowledgeable  guy regarding early bicycles. thank you for being Walter P; Branche and God Speed my Friend


----------



## Dick Rath (Jun 4, 2022)

buickmike said:


> .



Very, very sad to learn of Walter's  passing; he was certainly an original and will be missed by all that appeciated his demeanor, wit, sense
of the unusual, and open minded friendhip. His knowledge of old and unusual bicycles was second to no one.  RIP old Buddy.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 4, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> I have lost money , made money , made life long friends ,and life long people who do not like me ,



 That was one of my favorite bikebozo quotes. He was described as eccentric, quirky, and other not so nice names, but he was really a good guy with a wealth of knowledge regarding this hobby. My first encounter with him didn't go well but I learned to understand where he was coming from and grew to enjoy interacting with him and benefitting from his experience. R.I.P. buddy.


----------



## Thee (Jun 4, 2022)

catfish said:


> Post from Walters Mom.
> 
> It is with great sadness that I share with you of the passing of my dear son, Walter Patrick Branche.  Walter crossed over while working on a bicycle wheel.  He was at peace and happily occupied in his favorite pasttime, bicycles.  A Celebration of his life will be held at Unity Orlando, 4801 Clarcona Ocoee Road, Orlando, Fl 32810 on Wednesday June15th at 3 pm.  Please bring your memories and stories to share.  Love to you all, Jean Grafton



Way to go kindred spirit I hope I am that fortunate


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 5, 2022)

Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player/that/ struts and frets his hour on the stage/and then is heard no more........... McBeth


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 5, 2022)

Always loved his boisterous personality at Copake.... Miss u Walter B


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 5, 2022)

Walter Patrick Branche
30 years ago, I began my epic journey across
America on a 1889 OvermanWheel Co. VICTOR
ordinary bicycle, 54 inch front wheel, 18 inch
rear, SanFrancisco to Boston in 69 days


----------



## stoney (Jun 6, 2022)

So sad. RIP Walter.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 10, 2022)

Such sad news!  I’ve met Walter several times in person.  Always had great stories.


----------



## Ingomary (Jun 14, 2022)

Walter's memorial is supposed to be livestreamed on his Fakesbook page Wednesday at 3pm  https://www.facebook.com/wpbranche


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2022)

Ingomary said:


> Walter's memorial is supposed to be livestreamed on his Fakesbook page Wednesday at 3pm  https://www.facebook.com/wpbranche



Thank you Mary


----------



## partsguy (Jun 15, 2022)

Oh my. Such a wonderful person, and a treasure to the hobby. Saddened to read of his sudden passing, but it is nice to know he left Earth while doing what he loved to do.


----------



## Ingomary (Jun 15, 2022)

I think there were some "technical difficulties but here is the recording of Walter's memorial.  


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=433524091622258
			




Back in the 1970s/80s we were part of a crazy gang that rode highwheels long distances.  Not many of us left.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2022)

Thankyou for posting the link I went to watch the service and realized I had a different Walter Branche in my Facebook I must’ve clicked on the wrong person when I added him the day I met him


----------



## KevinM (Jun 15, 2022)

Sad day.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 16, 2022)

One guy I wish I had more conversations with.  Godspeed Walter.  I hope to do you proud.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 22, 2022)

Wow, just saw this..... Oh Man, How sad!!  ☹️


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 22, 2022)

Brant I agree wish I had more time to talk to Walter the day I meet him. I drove over a few hours he was thrilled I was driving so far for a rusty old bike. I had my youngest newborn with me he was about 6 months old at the time and while he was pretty good for the first couple hours but he was starting to get antsy and we probably talked another half hour while the baby was being antsy but I could’ve listen to those stories all day long. Just an idea for any of the old timers reading this record either video or audio all your important stories in life even family stories if you don’t when you die they die also I miss hearing my dads stories now that he’s gone and it’s so ez to record them


----------



## tacochris (Jun 22, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Brant I agree wish I had more time to talk to Walter the day I meet him. I drove over a few hours he was thrilled I was driving so far for a rusty old bike. I had my youngest newborn with me he was about 6 months old at the time and while he was pretty good for the first couple hours but he was starting to get antsy and we probably talked another half hour while the baby was being antsy but I could’ve listen to those stories all day long. Just an idea for any of the old timers reading this record either video or audio all your important stories in life even family stories if you don’t when you die they die also I miss hearing my dads stories now that he’s gone and it’s so ez to record them



I second this notion: record conversations with elder loved ones, its a big regret of mine.  My dads voice and stories are starting to fade in my mind and that's painful.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Jun 23, 2022)

😭


----------



## markF (Sep 29, 2022)

This is very sad to read ;(


----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2022)

Walter, You are missed.


----------

